# Kamagong Sticks?



## Seigi (May 2, 2003)

Hello,

How many of you actually use them?

Thanks & Peace


----------



## moromoro (May 2, 2003)

i use them, i use them more than i use the rattan sticks, once you use kamagong you never want to go back.....

i bought a pair this march in legazpi city for 260 pesos 
about 1.1 inch in diameter

if you have a small bone structure and small wrist you might find it hard to move them with speed,

but they are great.....use them


terry


----------



## knifeman.dk (May 9, 2003)

I juse them a lot - for strenght and "accid training" of the forearms (sorry i don´t know the english word).
The Danish Stickfighting Team uses a training drill up to any mayor tournament:
Take 3 kinds of sticks; 1 light material (like plastic and hollow) 1 regular arnis/escrima stick and 1 kamagong (thick)
Start with the normal stick and do Karenza/twirling for about a minute or two, then shift between the light stick, the kamagong and back to the normal stick while doing Karenza/twirling. Take an eggclock and turn it to lets say 5 minutes and do your reps.

Or another drill for body mechanics; take different FMA weapons, but make sure they go from short to large. Like a knife, Bolo, Stick, heavy sword and Bankaw/Bo-staff.
Then in front of a mirror or with a partner, make the correct body mechanics and shift between weapons - using the kamagong for the heavy weapons.

sincerely knifeman.dk


----------



## Tom Caulfield (May 11, 2003)

I regularly use Kamagong, bahi, rattan and steel.  Depend on what I'm doing.


----------

